# Carbs????



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

Right I'm try to have my carbs at the right time.

Do I just have them after I train?

Before and after?

On both training and non training days?

And how many would u think is right amount

I'm 15, 3 stone

6 ft

Wanting time lean bulk with min fat around gut


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

m333ega said:


> Right I'm try to have my carbs at the right time.
> 
> Do I just have them after I train?
> 
> ...


Body fat percentage would help.

Also how often are you training?

Are you training natural?

You should eat carbs throughout the day, have a load in your pwo meal and have less before you go to bed (so more in the morn/afternoon), IMO  .


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

Mogy said:


> Body fat percentage would help.
> 
> Also how often are you training?
> 
> ...


Body fat is about 12%~13%

Train 4-5 times aweek

And on test 400 x2 pw

Tren enth 200x 2 pw


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mogy said:


> Body fat percentage would help.
> 
> Also how often are you training?
> 
> ...


You forgot to put "IMO" for the last paragraph as I find that largely false IMO of course


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Body fat percentage would help.
> 
> Also how often are you training?
> 
> ...


you have a lot to learn!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> you have a lot to learn!


Come on bro, we all know the magical fat storing fairy comes along at night and she hates carbs so sends them all to your gut.

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Come on bro, we all know the magical fat storing fairy comes along at night and she hates carbs so sends them all to your gut.
> 
> :lol:


 h34r:

to be fair its a common misconception. a very old myth.

you dont believe in fairys?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> you have a lot to learn!


Yeah I do, and I accept that, that's why I sit on here reading posts from people like you  , care to expand though? I've seen a lot of people/ meal plans on here that also advocate less carbs later in the evening? The logic that's been put to me (not supporting just quoting) is that if you don't burn them (which is unlikely being sedentary in bed) then your body will store them?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> h34r:
> 
> to be fair its a common misconception. a very old myth.
> 
> you dont believe in fairys?


Only on Halloween


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

m333ega said:


> Body fat is about 12%~13%
> 
> Train 4-5 times aweek
> 
> ...


I don't have much experience with how steroids would affect what you eat tbh mate, I'll leave you to someone else's care.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Yeah I do, and I accept that, that's why I sit on here reading posts from people like you  , care to expand though? I've seen a lot of people/ meal plans on here that also advocate less carbs later in the evening? The logic that's been put to me (not supporting just quoting) is that if you don't burn them (which is unlikely being sedentary in bed) then your body will store them?


hang on ill try find a video that explains it mate.

wasnt taking the **** and thanks for your reply


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

couldnt find vid but

http://broscience.com/broscience-com-approved-articles/1395-carbs-night-fat-loss-killer-imaginary-boogeyman.html


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> wasnt taking the ****


Lying cvnt :lol:


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> hang on ill try find a video that explains it mate.
> 
> wasnt taking the **** and thanks for your reply


Haha no I know bud, I'm not a girl, I don't mind when people point out I'm being a doughnut  . Best way to learn is through mistakes, then you remember them.

Edit; thanks for the article, I'll digest it later when I'm on a break.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

How much carbs should you eat?

As much as it takes to hit your calorie target after your protein and fats have been taken into consideration. My point being, you can't just look at one macro in isolation.

Spreading carbs out through the day is ok, but I would aim to get a good chunk of them in post training... that doesn't mean immediately, just in the evening (presuming you train after work).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m333ega said:


> Do I just have them after I train?


not necessarily some do some dont....



m333ega said:


> Before and after?


a well structured plan would have the majority intra and Post workout in my opinion



m333ega said:


> On both training and non training days?


i can only comment on how i structure diets and in general most have less carbs on non training days this helps with insulin sensativity



m333ega said:


> And how many would u think is right amount
> 
> I'm 15, 3 stone
> 
> ...


how long is a piece of rope comes to mind, no one can answer this with any accuracy.

the best thing you can do is workout what you eat now in overall calories then split the Macro something like 40/40/20 (P/C/F) then adjust from there taking into account training and cardio


----------



## HEEL (Sep 23, 2012)

You're on a cycle and you don't know when to eat carbs?

I'd take a long, hard look at your priorities, pal.


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

HEEL said:


> You're on a cycle and you don't know when to eat carbs?
> 
> I'd take a long, hard look at your priorities, pal.


Pal!

And you are?

I know my priorities PAL, but as you may not know they are plenty of good people on here with different veiws on things. So just so you know I was asking some of the other guys advice.

Hope that is enough information for you PAL.

A r se hole


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

HEEL said:


> You're on a cycle and you don't know when to eat carbs?
> 
> I'd take a long, hard look at your priorities, pal.


Interesting 6th post in 14 months


----------



## HEEL (Sep 23, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Interesting 6th post in 14 months


Long-time listener, first-time caller.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

lol


----------

